# some brit awards that they missed



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

why the f**k are you getting this award goes to [smiley=drummer.gif]
norah jones....who?

what the f**k am i doing here award goes to [smiley=drummer.gif]
owen wilson and jackie chan....they looked as confused as i did

award for being on tv way too much goes to [smiley=drummer.gif]
davina
jesus love, take a break

k, i'm bored now


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> why the f**k are you getting this award goes to [smiley=drummer.gif]
> norah jones....who?


Exactly what I thought.

Norah feckin Jones....WHO the feck is Norah feckin Jones. ;D ;D

I thought Davina toiled badly as well


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Norah Jones is superb.

Her album 'Come away with me' is amazing.

Buy it, you'll see


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Her old man is Ravi Shankar, but don't let that put you off


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> why the f**k are you getting this award goes to [smiley=drummer.gif]
> norah jones....who?


This just about sums it up and hi-lights why the Brit awards is utter tosh unless you are under the age of 16. Â Unless you are an incredibly mainstream artist you don't have much of a chance of winning at the Brit "music" awards. Â Well done Norah Jones (I don't have her CD by the way...) - who isn't mainstream over here (though she is in the US!).

Folks there is so much good music out there - don't confine your musical horizons to the Radio and Music TV playlists.........

Nice to see the Chili Pepper's get an award. Also Royksopp get nominated.

Very disappointed to see that the Sugababes (who I think are actually quite a decent 'pop' group) can't actually sing much. Â Nice to see that Chris Martin from Coldplay (not a band I rate amongst their peers) really can. I liked Chris Martin's sarcastic comment about Coldplay being the best band in the world - except for a course, 'Blue'. *lol* An indication of what he probably really thinks of the awards perhaps....

Anyway....dont' get me started....(doh - I already did!)

Damian

PS However, of course, this is all in my subjective opinion - *lol*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Brits. No booze. Very rock 'n' roll :-/


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally I don't think not many of you on here have any idea when it comes to tasteful music. Norah Jones is lovely along with many other 'in' artists. In with modern out with 70s, 80s and garage rubbish!!! ;D oh yeah and head banging crap too!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Given that I grew up listening to Hip Hop and refused to buy anything else (hey I was a teenager Â :-[) I have found that my musical tastes haven't mellowed out so much as widened.

In the past I would have shied away from anything vaguely 'rock' or 'indie' and especially 'Jazz'. Â Nowadays however, I find that I don't care what other people think about my musical tastes - if I enjoy listening to it, then that's what matters.

I heard the Norah Jones Cd on a flight on the way back from Singapore and it is, quite simply, one of the most beautiful albums you'll ever hear. Â It's is the first time I've ever written down the name of the artist and album to then buy ASAP.

The only embarrassing thing about it was when I found out that my mam had bought it too. Â Now if that had happened when I was a teenager, I'd have burned my copy. Â ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Try THESE sound clips from the Amazon page. Click the link and then scroll down to the song titles and the sound clips...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Snaxo/Kell - I agree with everything you said Â 

I must try the Norah Jones CD Â :

People on here seem to have very diverse musical tastes Â 8) It's not just the top40 you have to listen too Â


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I didn't see the Brit Awards, but saw some coverage this morning. I think the Award for Most Profound and Articulate Post-Award Interview should go to Pink.

When aked for her reaction, she said, 'I was like, "What"?'

Of course, she may be a great singer!


----------

